# Klia 2



## mystique77739 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am likely to move to malaysia, most probably will be working in the airport. I am totally clueless about the stay part. I prefer to stay around the KLIA2 airport in a one bedroom apartment. 

Appreciate your advice!

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## sksportcar (Aug 10, 2014)

There are many apartments U can rent nearby Klia airport. For your guidance, U can search apartments or rooms for rent at mudah.my


----------

